# Cutting Master 2 and graphtec cut plot controller?



## loquito (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,
I'm very close to my first print and cut with registration marks. Problem - i created my design in Corel X3 printed it with reg marks. Next I hit cut/plot and it goes through all of the colors in the design before showing up in CM2. I deselect all of the colors because i just need it to cut the outline ,and now I need to send it to the cut plot controller so that it can read the registration marks. I hit the send button to do this (with the plotter settings box checked) and nothing happens? I have windows vista and Cutting Master 2 version 1.20. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

I am still learning the quirks with GraphTec, but I would just email them: [email protected]


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Fisrt off the outline has to be viewable in the cut master window. If nothing is shown then nothing will happen in the cutters end. When you deselect all the colors in the layer tab of Cut master you also deselect the outlines.

You need to create a contour outine layer that contains the Master contour outline. Disable print in Corel X3 of the other layers except the resgistration mark and the contour outline layers. To disable print of the layers click on the printer icon of the layer in the Docker window Object Manager tab.

Press Ctrl+A to select the active layers then send it to Cut Master via Cut/plot plugin sub menu of the Application Launcher in Corel X3 .

Cut Master will prompt you to line up the knife to the registration mark. If it does not then the registration marks you created is not recognized by Cut master. The way I create registration marks is: a) Draw a rectangle around the image (make sure it is within the printable area of the page), b) Center the rectangle using Transformation tool, d) While the rectangle is selected click Application Launcher then Registration Marks, e) Click Convert rectangle then click OK.

The plotter has two modes of finding the registration marks: a) Auto mode - the media is scanned automatically for registration marks (in my opinion it is a hit and miss process). b) Manual mode - the knife is lined up within the lower right hand registration mark maually with up/down/left/right arrow keys on the plotter/cutter control panel (finds the registration marks faster). Check page 4-20 of the users manual for where to set then knife in manual mode (Auto-Scan Mode is OFF). The modes can be set in the plotter/cutter. I set mine to manual.

Note: The Master contour outline does not have to be printed with the image. Make sure to disable print of the layer that contains the countour outline when printing the image. Enable it during cutting and disbale the rest of the image layers except the registraiton layer.

Send me a PM if you need addtional help.


----------

